# Bianchi 928 C2C carbon vs Specialized Roubaix



## jay clock (1 Mar 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]I posted yesterday saying "New carbon or Ti road bike advice...please" which didn't stimulate much comment (but thanks for the useful replies)[/FONT]*
I went to my LBS and there are two bikes for which I would welcome comment/feedback. I am doing a half Ironman this year plus a range of longer bike rides as training. I have several bikes including a winter and summer road bike. The new one would replace the summer bike and be used for triathlons too (with aerobars). The current bike is a Scott S10 - well equipped but a harsh ride

The bikes are Bianchi C2C 928 Carbon with 105 kit and compact chainset and Specialized Roubaix Elite. Similar-ish prices. I am going t test ride later in the week. I am hoping they are more comfy than my Scott.
I am interested in any views, comments or advice about these bikes or others I should consider. My other local LBS stocks BMC and Wilier, and I think Orbea at another branch.


Help gratefully received


*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*


----------



## roadiewill (1 Mar 2009)

Hi have the tarmac elite, which is like the roubaix just more agressive. I think the roubaix is aimed at the sportive market and weekend warrior as it has a more relazed geometry and upright position. It also has those zertz thangs which 'might' soften the ride, who knows...
I cant comment on the other bikes...


----------



## HLaB (1 Mar 2009)

I chose the 928 over the Roubaix but mainly because I liked the idea of owning a Bianchi, I also preferred the colour scheme . the 928 it a great bike really comfortable but really fast and light and handles great, I've got the veloce version. The 928 got a good review recently in C+. Like will I can't really comment on the other bikes.


----------



## RedBike (1 Mar 2009)

I think both the bikes you've picked (Especially the Roubaix) have a rather relaxed upright geometry. This means they'll be nice and comfortable for your long rides but not exactly ideal for a time trial bike. 

As you already have several bikes you might be better off going down the dedicated time trial bike route?
http://www.planet-x-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/Stealth_Pro_Carbon_C18_OFFER_-_VERY_LIMITED_STOCKS.html


----------



## jay clock (1 Mar 2009)

> As you already have several bikes you might be better off going down the dedicated time trial bike route?


Storage space etc means I cannot increase the bike count. Currently I have tourer, MTB, folder, Subway, winter bike (Trek 1.2) and summer bike. I cannot easily justify a standalone TT bike, and I am not really a superfast rider, so a standard road bike with clipons is fine for tri and TTs in my books. Comfort is important. I am thinking about Planet X though but one of their road bikes - just reluctant to choose without seeing in the flesh

Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Gary D (2 Mar 2009)

jay clock,
I have a 928 C2C with 105 and it is a really great bike - very comfortable - and as HLaB has said, it is much more eye catching than the Roubaix.  
I would highly recommend it.

It is not actually an "upright" riding position either as Redbike has suggested. If you look at the headtube length, it is as short as a lot of "race bikes".

I test rode a Roubaix (and a Trek Madone 4.7) when choosing mine but neither grabbed my attention or got me that excited. I also thought the Bianchi was better value as it had full 105 whereas the other 2 had some own-brand stuff on them for a similar price.

One word of caution though............  

The Bianchi's have wing shaped bars as standard (Alu on the 105 and Carbon on the Ultegra). Whilst they are VERY comfortable (I upgraded to the carbon ones), from the little investigation I have done so far, the options for clip-on tri bars are very much more limited. You would have to go with ones that use the stem as a mount, or I understand there is a type that mounts using the stem cap bolts. Worth considering though .

Hope this helps,
Gary.


----------



## jay clock (2 Mar 2009)

> The Bianchi's have wing shaped bars as standard (Alu on the 105 and Carbon on the Ultegra)


 Thanks for that - I was worried about the shape. I have in fact just got a new pair of tribars (Carbon Stryke) which may need to be fitted wider apart than can be done on the oval bars..... If I do go for the Bianchi I may negotiate a different set of bars


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (5 Mar 2009)

Both the Specialized Roubaix range and Bianchi C2C range are aimed at the Sportive market. 

Most manufacturers will use a compact transmission on these bikes plus it is quite common that most will fit the maximum spacers under the ahead stem, this is to give a relatively higher and more relaxed position than they would do if set up for racing. As Sportive style cycling has increased in popularity then so has the demand for a bike with a fast set up with an element of comfort, most bike brands have a bike set up to cater for the demand, all be it in slightly different ways.

You can see an example of these differences when you compare the Specialized Roubaix range with Bianchi C2C range, the latter is set up nearer a full on race bike, although it has a compact transmission and higher front end when compared to a race bike you will see that the Specialized Roubaix is slightly higher again, with slim shaped stays with Zertz inserts, where as race bike will have thicker straighter stays with a focus on performance over comfort, as such they normally have a longer lower position with higher ratio gears.

I elaborate on the differences more in this post, but essentially you can if need be use a Sportive bike for racing, the gear ratios with a compact transmission are still high enough for most and the frame is still set up to be quick, just with an element of comfort that’s all, so if for your race is about having a go more than it is about saving split seconds then they are worth considering.

By the same token a full on race bike can be used as a Sportive bike, although the front end will not be as high they can still be set high enough to suit many, plus quite a few riders prefer a non compact Chainset anyway, many find the large ring too large for general riding and the small ring too small with a 34/50 chain ring set up, so they prefer a non compact 39/53 chainset that is more common on a race bike. In terms of comfort, again many find both the riding position and set up of a race bike sufficient enough for long distances.

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (5 Mar 2009)

the Specialized Roubaix is better


----------

